# CorelDraw10: Bild transparent machen



## DanielBodensee (26. März 2005)

Hallo,

ich arbeite gerade mit CorelDraw10 und möchte ein Bild transparent machen. Der Hintergrund des Bild ist weiss, im Bild selber ist jedoch auch die Farbe weiss verwendet.

Mein Problem ist, dass ich zwar die Farbe weiss transparent machen kann, nur dann ist auch das weiss im Bild transparent.

Gibt es keine Möglichkeit, eine Art Randerkennung durchzuführen und so das weiss ausserhalb der Randerkennung transparent zu machen?

Habe die OnlineHilfe gelesen, nur irgendwie finde ich entweder die Lösung nicht oder bin zu blöd beim suchen ;-)

Gibt es evtl ein Freeware-Programm um sowas machen zu können?

Gruss,
Daniel


----------

